
Why Are Some People So Good at Falling Asleep? - Anon84
https://elemental.medium.com/why-are-some-people-so-good-at-falling-asleep-fd8e17155114
======
pwason
While some nights I do struggle to sleep, this is unusual. Most nights I can
do it in under 10 seconds. This is through a combination of: 1. simulating
sleep to avoid further disturbing interactions with humans. 2. active
visualization of my distant, wonderful homeworld. 3. snuggling with my feline
soulmate. 4. the prerequisite blood alcohol level. YMMV

